# In Search of a Speed Loader Carrier



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been carrying my LCR a lot this summer since returning to the bantam grips with some Talon Grip "sandpaper" on it. Thought it wouldn't hurt to get a carrier for my 5-Star speed loaders. That's not working out. I got a pair of 5-Star kydex carriers. My speed loaders fell out & hit the driveway when I bent over to pick up something. Ok, next Amazon. Got a dual pouch nylon carrier with hook & loop closures. Good for a week. Then it got floppy & started sagging away from my belt & printing like a fanny pack under my shirt. I realized that people who make these don't actually use them. I've seen leather ones but in time they might sag like the nylon ones. I did find one that might work but it's sold in South Africa in whatever currency they use. It looks like a kydex holster but it's one rigid carrier for 2 speed loaders. I don't know how good retention is, just saw the outside of it. Maybe I should just carry both LCRs.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Some To Try:
(Some carry the speedloader atop the belt, to minimize visibility and bulk.)
• Wild Bill's: Wild Bill's Concealment | The Professional's Choice
• JOX (I have these, and use them): https://revolverguy.com/jox-loader-pouches/
• Safariland Split Six: Amazon.com : Safariland 371-01-6 Speedloader Holder, Split-Six Single, 1.75, Plain Black : Sports : Sports & Outdoors
• Safariland Speedloader Holder: Speedloader Holder
• Galco Speedloader Carrier: Belt Speedloader Carrier
• Adams Speedloader Carrier: Speedloader or Moon Clip OWB(outside the waistband) Carrier

Let me know if this stuff helps you.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I think I figured out the problem. The part my belt goes through is 2.5" & my belt is 1.25". I haven't worn a 2.5" belt since 1971. I'm going to see if I can narrow that loop somehow to reduce sag & printing. Safety pins, glue, Velcro or something.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I think I figured out the problem. The part my belt goes through is 2.5" & my belt is 1.25". I haven't worn a 2.5" belt since 1971. I'm going to see if I can narrow that loop somehow to reduce sag & printing. Safety pins, glue, Velcro or something.


One piece of advice that Steve M1911A1 has given here several times is that your gun belt is as important as what is hanging on it.(Paraphrasing of course)
I have upgraded to a heavy duty belt from Craft Holsters and I love it. Everything stays where it is put and once it is adjusted it stays adjusted. Mine is 1.5"
Safety pins and glue, velcro and the like should not be considered for securing anything that is worth carrying IMHO.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> One piece of advice that Steve M1911A1 has given here several times is that your gun belt is as important as what is hanging on it.(Paraphrasing of course)
> I have upgraded to a heavy duty belt from Craft Holsters and I love it. Everything stays where it is put and once it is adjusted it stays adjusted. Mine is 1.5"
> Safety pins and glue, velcro and the like should not be considered for securing anything that is worth carrying IMHO.


Will take a look, thanks.


----------

